# which ammo for the target?



## slingshot shooter (Jan 22, 2013)

Hi i was thinking on ordering the barrent 38 caliber slingshot ammo
For hunting ,do yall think it would work for rabbits and doves.
And also is 6mm good for the same porpuse for rabbits and doves?


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

I think this is much too small for rabbits or doves. Personally I think for steel hunting ammo 1/2" is the minimum and I actually much prefer 1/2" lead.


----------



## skip (Jan 16, 2013)

August West said:


> I think this is much too small for rabbits or doves. Personally I think for steel hunting ammo 1/2" is the minimum and I actually much prefer 1/2" lead.


That works for me.


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

slingshot shooter said:


> Hi i was thinking on ordering the barrent 38 caliber slingshot ammo
> For hunting ,do yall think it would work for rabbits and doves.
> And also is 6mm good for the same porpuse for rabbits and doves?


Too small and light. 3/8 might be OK for doves if shot fast enough, but doves are game birds and slingshots are not legal for hunting in Texas.

http://www.tpwd.state.tx.us/regulations/fish_hunt/hunt/means/


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

Henry,

There was no mention of slingshots in the linked text, I don't doubt that slingshots are illegal to hunt with in Texas but I haven't found it yet.


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

August West said:


> Henry,
> There was no mention of slingshots in the linked text, I don't doubt that slingshots are illegal to hunt with in Texas but I haven't found it yet.


a shotgun is the only legal firearm for hunting migratory game birds


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

August West said:


> Henry,
> 
> There was no mention of slingshots in the linked text, I don't doubt that slingshots are illegal to hunt with in Texas but I haven't found it yet.


Read the text carefully. It specifies what is legal. Nothing else is. I wish the legislature would fix it. A good start would be to separate Parks from Wildlife. Duck makes a good point. Dove are migratory game birds, and the law clearly states that only shotguns are legal for migratory game birds.


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Henry in Panama said:


> August West said:
> 
> 
> > Henry,
> ...


Sorry fat fingered my tablet...

I was going to add the info in archery and crossbow section as well, and finish off with what you just said.... The funny things about laws is the omitting of items,,, if it isn't stated as permissible then it is to be assumed to not be.... Of course this is all up to the enforcers feelings on the matter, but if they say that it is against the law , I am sure their view will be supported....

That's just how I see it though, and its up to the individual on what risks they can afford to take... As far as the topic on ammo, I would go with the suggested or bigger, it's better to error with too big than too small, since there is no such thing as more dead , but sucks for not dead enough and losing your game in the bush wounded


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

Gotcha and yep shotguns are clearly the only legal weapon for dove and I totally agree Henry, the regs in general could be written more clearly.


----------



## Berkshire bred (Mar 4, 2012)

the 38 would do but preferably with head shots and if not that heart or lungs. the 6mm is only good for target and can shooting and to be honst when i hunt i use 12mm steel and some people argure that you need more than that.


----------

